# Any McGill university students here?



## habsfan31 (May 29, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone here study at McGill university? Its my third year in the school, and i find it just as tough to attend my classes now then i did when i first started. My anxiety gets the better of me to a point where i attend maybe 10-20% of my classes during a semester. It also doesnt help that in a university of thousands of students, i dont have one friend, so it can get quite lonely and depressing on campus very fast. Usually if i do go to school, its probably for one class, cause multiple class days get too overwhelming and depressing for me.

Anyways, i was thinking if i had a friend or just someone to meet on campus, it would give me an extra incentive to go to class, and would hopefully make my life on campus a little happier, so i was wondering if there are any Mcgill students here who might have the same problem, and would be willing to meet up with me on campus every so often.


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

You should come to a Montreal gathering sometime.


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

Dang dude I used to visit McGill I had an ex girlfriend from there. That was like 9 years ago though... It's a real good academic school to go to so that's a big achievement right there.

Have you considered joining a peer group of some kind? or I bet they have counseling that is included with your admission. I went to counseling when I was in college and it helped immensely... the hardest part was going the first time then it was really beneficial


----------



## ElCerrito (Feb 5, 2011)

I go to McGill! And my SA is bad enough that I never planned on posting here (or in any other forum) ever. But I think this is worthy of a post. I don't know. If you want to talk or anything, message me.


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

You two should def meet up. And realize you guys are going through the same thing.


----------



## wildgosling (Jan 1, 2011)

Oohhh... I am thinking of going to McGill for grad studies but I am terrified of being alone.


----------



## adsaac (Mar 14, 2011)

I happened to stumble across this forum topic and would like to let all of you know about ''The Anxiety Disorder Support, Awareness & Activism Club'' at McGill university. Join our facebook page and learn all about us!

However, I have a hunch that I may know the student who posted the topic and we are already trying to work on some issues together...


----------

